# Codes



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Just a thought:

Is there any way you could bring back one of the old model codes like the Uniform Building Code? Are those boys now with the ICC?

Were there agreements made to eliminate the SBC and the UBC when it became the ICC that prevents there reemergence?

Curious.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2019)

You could, If it is not a violation of state code. *BUT *
*Most insurance companies and some lenders* won't cover you or lend on your project.
Insurance rates will rise, with older codes.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2019)

It would be uphill battle

More than likely there were merge agreements.

You can write a code book!!!


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 19, 2019)

You see this as a good thing why?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 19, 2019)

Considering they where all copyright protected documents and my WAG would be ICC now owns the copyright to all of the legacy codes I would say it "ain't ever goin to happen"


----------



## JCraver (Feb 20, 2019)

All it takes is money.  If you have the money, and the time, to write a code that differs enough to avoid copyright claims from whatever legacy code you want to "copy", you could put an organization together to promulgate new code(s) tomorrow.  ICC has all the money and will fight you like a dog, so be ready for that.

I wish somebody with means would do it.  Competition is healthy, and ICC has none.  If cities/building officials had another option, some of the nonsense we see getting in to the I-codes today would likely go away.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2019)

JCraver said:


> All it takes is money.  If you have the money, and the time, to write a code that differs enough to avoid copyright claims from whatever legacy code you want to "copy", you could put an organization together to promulgate new code(s) tomorrow.  ICC has all the money and will fight you like a dog, so be ready for that.
> 
> I wish somebody with means would do it.  Competition is healthy, and ICC has none.  If cities/building officials had another option, some of the nonsense we see getting in to the I-codes today would likely go away.


NFPA tried it. NFPA 5000 Building Construction and Safety Code.
Few wanted to adopt it. NFPA got Sued.
It failed.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks Mark, I did not know about that effort.


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2019)

Well in the old days, there were several codes USA wide,

And none of them seemed to want to take over the USA or world.


----------



## JCraver (Feb 20, 2019)

mark handler said:


> NFPA tried it. NFPA 5000 Building Construction and Safety Code.
> Few wanted to adopt it. NFPA got Sued.
> It failed.



I didn't say it would be easy.  Dollar bills, and lots of good lawyers (if there are such things).


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 20, 2019)

I see that some of you are using the Uniform Plumbing Code and not the IPC, whats the reasoning behind that? 

Why not the IPC and IMC?

Advantages vs disadvantages?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> I see that some of you are using the Uniform Plumbing Code and not the IPC, whats the reasoning behind that?
> Why not the IPC and IMC?
> Advantages vs disadvantages?


POWER and some minor code differences the two companies could not work out.


----------



## classicT (Feb 20, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> I see that some of you are using the Uniform Plumbing Code and not the IPC, whats the reasoning behind that?
> 
> Why not the IPC and IMC?
> 
> Advantages vs disadvantages?


Bureaucrats


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 20, 2019)

Plumbers not wanting to change codes and therefore fight it every time new codes are being adopted. Happening right now in my state as we go to the 2018 editions.


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 20, 2019)

The reason I got was plumbers in the the state been using UPC & UMC for so long, would be to hard to change to ICC.


----------



## classicT (Feb 20, 2019)

For a decent breakdown on differences between the UPC and IPC, as well as some background to how this plays out in WA State, check out this article.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ipc-upc-controversy-wa-state-david-spencer-cbo/

Read the comments as well, more great info there.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2019)

mark handler said:


> NFPA tried it. NFPA 5000 Building Construction and Safety Code.
> Few wanted to adopt it. NFPA got Sued.
> It failed.



If you remember it was based on the "Mickey Mouse" Disney World code (smiling)


----------

